# ppp0

## meo

I have I combined combined network and modem pc-card. When I try to use dial-up the pppd just dies. The log says that it can't find the ppp0 -module. Network works just fine. What can I do? Thankful for help!

meo

----------

## recluse

I guess first of all you could check if the ppp0 module is loaded by 'lsmod' then find that module and 'insmod' it

----------

## Chae-yong

You should have loaded the ppp module in kernel.

Check the ppp*.o in the modules directory.

Or just include the ppp in the kernel.

----------

